# Parkside Summerfest '14



## eOrchids (Jul 14, 2014)

LOCATION: 2503 Mountain View Drive Ottsville, PA 18942
DATE: 7/25 - 27
TIME: F: 12-5 S: 10-5 S: 10 - 3

Dragon Agro - www.dragonagro.com
Ecuagenera - www.ecuagenera.com
Fishing Creek Orchids - email [email protected]
Lois Duffin Orchids - www.loisduffinorchids.com
J&L Orchids - www.jlorchids.com
Kelly's Corner Orchid Supplies - www.kkorchid.com
Little Brook Orchids - www.littlebrookorchids.com
Main Street Orchids - www.mainstreetorchids.com
Marlow Orchids - www.marloworchids.com
New World Orchids - www.newworldorchids.com
Orchidphile - email [email protected]
Piping Rock Orchids - www.pipingrock.com
Stony Brook Orchids - www.stonybrookorchids.com
Waldor Orchids - www.waldor.com
Woodstream Orchids - www.woodstreamorchids


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 14, 2014)

I will be there on Saturday (7/26).

Hope to see you guys there!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2014)

Not sure when I'm going but I'm not going to miss this one!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 25, 2014)

My wife and I will be there first thing Saturday morning for about an hour or so. 

Oh well looks like a big change of events. We'll not be going as my father-in-law isn't doing so good so we need to head off to Conn. to be by his bed side. Hope anyone that goes has a great time. Please if anyone goes and sees Carri Raven of Orchidphile please apologize that I was unable to make this event as planed.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 25, 2014)

I might go Sunday, bob sorry about family, hope they improve 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2014)

Phrag Yakima River, one of my favorites, I will get a division down the road! It looks better in person. 






See below.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2014)

Zane Gouldner. His Dad Bill, Woodstream was mentioning that their hybridizer Tony Olmeis, has retired from teaching in Ohio and in moving has divided up a number of large hybrids! I think I will be making a trip to Maryland soon! Woodstream has a number of nice species for sale. I jumped on the Phrags, but I regret having left a Paph superbiens album at the table. 


















Lynn Evans-Gouldner. 












Some plants from the Parkside GH's. They really need some help there.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 26, 2014)

Sooooooo what'dya get? I grabbed a micranthum v. eburneum and a lil flask of Jason Fischers.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2014)

See my Miscl. Stuiff thread. Lots of nice stuff but Woodstream was most impressive!


----------



## Clark (Jul 26, 2014)

I love Cabela's!!!


----------



## Lmpgs (Jul 26, 2014)

Wish I was there :sob::sob:


----------



## Justin (Jul 26, 2014)

looks like a great show!


----------



## Ray (Jul 26, 2014)

Today's my anniversary, and I'm taking Michele to a fantastic French restaurant in Philly this evening....wonder if she'll take me to Parkside earlier?


----------



## RNCollins (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures Eric! :drool:


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 26, 2014)

Stop by this morning, met up with Cheyenne and came out with nothing.


----------



## Clark (Jul 27, 2014)

Major change of plans.

Looks like Parkside is in my near future.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info! Let me know if you want the Phrag. Calurum back! oke:


----------

